# "New Post" Indicators



## muskrat89 (2 May 2004)

Extremely minor, but thought I‘d toss it out there as something working funky.

Mine often indicate that there‘s a new post, even though there isn‘t. I just went through and read all of the "new posts" in the threads. I hit refresh, I hit "cntrl" and refresh; I even left and came back....

This isn‘t worth spending a lot of time on - was just curious as to how this function works, and if anyone else experiences it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 May 2004)

I‘ve had similar problems, it seems to default to saved versions of the pages sometimes, try clearing your cache to dump the old versions of the pages.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 May 2004)

Some pages may be cached. I haven't seen that behaviour with the new post indicator, but I believe it... It uses a cookie to track when you were here last, which may not always be 100% accurate.

To update your new post indicator, just go here:

 http://army.ca/forums

You may have to do it twice to have it take force them all to be reset.


----------

